# Which Campy group should I buy?



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I currently own a Dogma 2 EPS SR bike (amazing bike). But today I place an order for the 2013 Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4 frameset and I can't decide on which Campy group to buy for the Roubaix SL4. I got a little time to think it over since the frame won't arrive until the end of November. The Roubaix SL4 will be my 2nd bike and I was thinking about the Chorus group, but should I just buy the Record or Super Record group?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Chorus is the best value, but if you want to get flashy for a flashy bike... whatever you can afford.... and just a little past your comfort zone.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Athena with a Chorus crankset if you're on a budget. UT>PT. 
Chorus with a Record crankset is what I've got on two bikes.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Competitive Cyclist has a bunch of 2012 stuff on sale.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I currently own a Dogma 2 EPS SR bike (amazing bike). But today I place an order for the 2013 Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4 frameset and I can't decide on which Campy group to buy for the Roubaix SL4. I got a little time to think it over since the frame won't arrive until the end of November. The Roubaix SL4 will be my 2nd bike and I was thinking about the Chorus group, but should I just buy the Record or Super Record group?



My opinion: At least the Record group.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

With Athena you get the Power Torque crankset, which sucks IMHO. But you might find it just fine.

With Athena you also get Power Shift levers instead of Ultra Shift. Ultra Shift adds multiple shifts on the thumb button. Which I love (and so do others). But others don't care either way.

I would crawl a mile on broken glass to avoid Power Torque. Conversely you would have to have to pry my Ultra Shift levers out of my cold, dead heads.

So I'd go Chorus. But it's a big price jump from Athena to Chorus. Buy from Ribble or Shiny Bikes in the UK, both very cheap, but a bit scatterbrained.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Im lookin at Chorus now for a Merckx build,its a lil confusing ordering from those mentioned UK sites.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If money is a concern I suggest Athena EPS with a Chorus crankset (if your new frame is electronic compatible of course). That way you get the same functionality as you have on your Dogma, and an Ultra Torque crankset.

If mechanical is your choice then I say Chorus (Ultra Shift, Ultra Torque) unless you want less weight and more holes in your brake levers.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

UT for sure.

Is that the frame that needs an adapter to handle a Campy crankset? there's been a couple of long threads on that issue.

On my #2 bike I run a compact crank so that if I'm going on vacation somewhere hilly with #1 bike, it's easy for me to swap cranks.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> Is that the frame that needs an adapter to handle a Campy crankset? there's been a couple of long threads on that issue.


Good point, OP you need to talk to Mr Roadworthy and co about adapters. Couple of threads in the Specialized section. Or abandon using a Campy crank, sounds like Spesh is trying hard to force you to use their own solution.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Chorus gets my vote. You only loose a bit of weight as you go up the groups. The best $/gram is in upgrading the chorus calipers to record (if you can do piecemeal).


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I went from a Centaur drivetrain to a Chorus set up last Fall. I was told that the Chorus system was the best value in the mechanical line up. So far, I have to agree. I was also told that the Athena shifters didn't have the crispness of actuation that you find in Chorus and above. Functionally they're fine, but they have a different feel.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> _*If money is a concern I suggest Athena EPS with a Chorus crankset (if your new frame is electronic compatible of course). That way you get the same functionality as you have on your Dogma, and an Ultra Torque crankset.*_
> 
> If mechanical is your choice then I say Chorus (Ultra Shift, Ultra Torque) unless you want less weight and more holes in your brake levers.


I like this idea so much that you get rep'ed :thumbsup: !


The fact that _the_ only difference between the SR EPS and Athena EPS is weight via material (Or, TPIAW, they function/perform the same otherwise) makes me very happy inside  !





Edit: You must spread some reputation around before giving it to kbwh again  .


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I forgot about that Spesh bottom bracket... 
Thanks for your intention, cda.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I forgot about that Spesh bottom bracket...
> Thanks for your intention, cda.


I find your idea to be stupendous because for just $2900 (estimate) I can have the awesomeness of a $5200 groupset that only weighs about 460g more. 


Heck, I lose 460g from the daily morning BM  !


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> The fact that _the_ only difference between the SR EPS and Athena EPS is weight via material (Or, TPIAW, they function/perform the same otherwise) makes me very happy inside  !


Yes, all of the electronic hardware and attendant drivetrain hardware is the same. Unlike Di2 where the Ultegra battery was weaker than the original Dura-Ace battery, for example.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

flatlander_48 said:


> Yes, all of the electronic hardware and attendant drivetrain hardware is the same. Unlike Di2 where the Ultegra battery was weaker than the original Dura-Ace battery, for example.


Not how I read this 



> Although the Super Record, Record and Athena power units are the same, the Record’s level wiring harness is incompatible with Athena’s. A different configuration, polarisation and slightly thicker wires mean that Record and Super Record components can’t be mixed with Athena.


Campagnolo Athena EPS 11-speed Launched - BikeRadar


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

I switched my Centaur UT drivetrain in July for a combined Athena (2010 UT carbon crankset and shifters with '12 derailleurs) system and find it really smooth... cost significantly less than a Chorus setup.

If you want to combine Athena with the other 11sp systems, I believe that you also have include the shifters, not just the crank if you want the multi shift.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

I have Chorus. I could've gone Record but it was one of those diminishing returns things. I spent the difference on a hand built wheelset instead.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> Not how I read this
> 
> 
> 
> Campagnolo Athena EPS 11-speed Launched - BikeRadar


That's a level down from what I was speaking about. If you go to this post in my thread, there is a weight comparison chart at the bottom.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3694658-post53.html

Unfortunately I lost some resolution when I downsized the image. However, the chart shows the same weight for the Power Unit (battery and computer) across all 3 levels at 167g. Likewise for the Interface Unit at 24g. Anyway, I take that to mean that these components are essentially the same. Note that this was from an introduction brochure from late last year. Specifically, I got my copy in Taiwan in early December.

If you go the Campagnolo EPS web site, the battery charge information is the same for all 3 levels. Also, in the Athena EPS section, it says this:

_"Just like the Super Record™ and Record™._

_This alone is a sufficient introduction for the new *Athena™ EPS™, a groupset differing from these prestigious models only in the materials used and price*._

_Although made predominantly from aluminium, Athena still includes a number of carbon fibre components, making it the lightest electronic drivetrain in its class, while its ergonomics and derailing and shift performance are exactly the same as Campagnolo's range-topping drivetrains."_

(NOTE: Highlighting is mine)


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Chorus seems to be the best bang,Athena doesnt allow multiple shifts so counts that out for me,totalcycling as of now has the best price(in stock) as of now .


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

vette said:


> Chorus seems to be the best bang,Athena doesnt allow multiple shifts so counts that out for me,totalcycling as of now has the best price(in stock) as of now .


Since I'm interested in doing an 11-speed upgrade to one of my bikes, I checked out both Total and Ribble and found Ribble substantially cheaper, by 18% overall than Total. They had everything in stock except the cassette I want. Also not clear if Total include cables - they are silent on it while Ribble state they are included.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Since I'm interested in doing an 11-speed upgrade to one of my bikes, I checked out both Total and Ribble and found Ribble substantially cheaper, by 18% overall than Total. They had everything in stock except the cassette I want. Also not clear if Total include cables - they are silent on it while Ribble state they are included.


BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE - Fahrradteile & Fahrradzubehr fr Mountainbike (MTB), Rennrad, Trekking-Fahrrder und Roadbike is cheaper still (need to deduct 19% VAT)


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

For me its toalcycling cause they have everything in stock(w/changes) & its complete,the other place looks like you only can get english BB,I need Italian,now if only they have a sale.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Ribble has both cups Campagnolo Ultra Torque Record Outboard Cups, Bottom Brackets, BOTTOM BRACKETS cables included with levers and shipping is free


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

mrcreosote said:


> BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE - Fahrradteile & Fahrradzubehr fr Mountainbike (MTB), Rennrad, Trekking-Fahrrder und Roadbike is cheaper still (need to deduct 19% VAT)


thanks, I've no experience with them. Is the VAT deducted automatically at checkout?

Just looking at Chorus levers i'm getting 

Total $300
Ribble $235
BC.DE $201

so definitely worth a try.

edit. I spent more time on the BC.DE site and priced my upgrade group, including shipping. The group is Chorus Levers, RD, Cassette (12-27) and KMC SL chain.

also I realized that the exchange rates being assumed are quite different - Total perhaps pessimistic at $1.64 and Ribble definitely optimistic at $1.56.

the posted rate this morning is $1.59 GBP and $1.27 Euro, so using those including delivery I'm getting:

Total GBP 445 - $708
Ribble GBP 364 - $579
BC.DE Euro 424 - $538

so, advantage Germany, though not huge.

(all in CDN$$, but US would be similar).


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

One point:

The Missing Link for the 11sp KMC chains is not intended to be reused. This is a departure from their 10sp setups. I'm currently running a Chorus chain with a Missing Link...


----------

